# Big Neck Outfitters Adams county Illinois



## quazzy2

I have recently booked a hunt with big neck outfitters. I am wondering if anyone here has been to or has any information about what the hunt is like there in early oct. any information will be great appreciated. Thanks all see ya in the woods. Scott


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## quazzy2

Bump


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Early Oct. can be tough hunting no matter what state you hunt. Good luck and put in your time.


----------



## quazzy2

Yea I'd like to hear from some people that have hunted in early oct. in Illinois 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dhosera

I had some buddies go 3 years ago and went before the RUT. Nobody ended up killing anythign but they saw some good deer. A couple of them missed. It sounded like the outfitter had some good ground. They said if they went back it would be during the RUT.


----------



## jperry8

The Outfitters you picked do a great job. But as others here have said its all about luck and scouting that time of year.


----------



## quazzy2

Thanks everything I have been hearing I that these guys run a great outfitter and for the price it's almost too good to be true


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bucko12pt

Guy I hunted with (Greene Co) would not book any hunters until mid October. He said there were too many years that it was way too warm and the deer weren't moving and he ended up with disappointed hunters.

We were down that way for a couple weeks last October and we had quite a few days in the 80's.

Maybe that's why his hunts are cheap?


----------



## whitegold

I have hunted Pike county, IL in both October and November. I learned to trust in what your outfitter says and to stay in stand all day if possible. I believe following both of these greatly enhance your oppurtunity to fill a tag.


----------



## phensway

You will have more opportunities at pope and young bucks during the rut....... Big Neck bought some property near our lease in western illinois, the guys who hunted it were not having much luck. If i remember right, they said it looked to be over hunted prior to their arrival.


----------



## MAP1

Never heard of this outfitter. Be realistic for your guided hunt expectations. I went to Southern Illinois last year for 2nd gun and had a chance at a 130" but blew it. That was the only shooter in 4 days, although I did see at least 100 deer. The midwest rut is by far the best time to hunt. Out west for WT is a different story. The outfitters hunters killed 3 booners with a bow out of 50 hunters. Leasing is so expensive in the midwest they have to book the high numbers to pay the leases. In the future I would rather put my money toward a mule deer or antelope hunt out west. Sitting in a treestand all day is tough, even when seeing deer. Good luck.


----------



## quazzy2

Yea early season could be hot I guess the hunt is all weather dependent first week or so. We just gonna stick to food plots while we're there I have called the references they gave me of people that have hunting the first week the last 4 years and the one reference I spoke too said he killed a buck each year 138 the smallest and 169in his biggest. He told me stay on the plots if weather isn't 80 out with the good genetics in the area I should at least get a shot at a 140 or better I'm geeked hopefully it all works out with a successful harvest..is it October yet?? Hope to find someone on here that has been to big neck outfitters


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## millbs

Did you see that the front page of their website says they have a new owner?


----------



## quazzy2

Yea I met the new owners at the deer and turkey spectacular they seem like a nice group of guys I believe that the ownership was taken over by a family member I was under the impression that the owner became terminally ill. Either way for the price you can't beat it I am paying 1000$ for the first week of oct. with lodging and they are letting us come and stay for free over the summer to scout/hang stands it's more of a DIY hunt but they are there for any questions and help to hang stands show where the major runways are ect.. To say that I am excited would be a complete understatement.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2manyfish

I would take them up on the offer and go scout NOW.


----------



## quazzy2

Yea myself and two other buddies going on the hunt are going down there early August to scout hang some trail cameras and probably put some stands up since we will be there the first week of the season.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jpphish

You won't see anything in August. Now is the time to go.


----------



## quazzy2

Anybody out there hunted in pike or Adams county Illinois?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## phensway

quazzy2 said:


> Anybody out there hunted in pike or Adams county Illinois?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


\

Ive hunted McDonough and Hancock Counties. You will pay more money to hunt in the golden triangle. Any county in Illinois is 10 times better than michigan! If you stay on the west side of Illinois you cant go wrong!


----------



## quazzy2

Just bumpin this to the top still looking for people that have hunted by there


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pasthru

I have a lease in Illinois and have hunted there every year except this past season since 2004 and to be honest it gets really hot there the first part of the season. Not uncommon to be in the upper 80s to 90. One opener it was 97. but that's not to say you can't kill a good buck the first week. Personally I wouldn't waste my time the first week but that's not saying much because I can go down anytime I want and just choose to wait until about Nov. 7th. when the bigger deer start moving. 

Now if its super warm (85+) Id get off the fields about 50 yards or so but still on a main travel corridor to feeding for your evening hunt. Along a ditch or some water of some sort or some type of cooler area where the deer will stage there awhile before heading out to feed would be another good bet. You will know when you find one of these preferred areas because it will have quite a bit of buck sign just off their food source. Like I said water is also a good bet if you can find a spot along a creek that has water and has a good crossing on the way to food.

Mornings you will need to get back off the food and find the same types of spots closer to bedding areas. Find ways to get into the timber without alerting the deer in and around the fields. I'd hold tight to buck bedding areas and I wouldnt worry about pressuring or bumping a buck with only a week to hunt. Besides your not hunting there again anyways so don't be afraid to come in the back door of what you might suspect is a good bucks bedding area and set an ambush. I wouldn't do this on my personal lease but you've got a week to get it done during a though time but there are some advantages to this time and the biggest advantage is most deer are not yet pressured by human intrusion. Anyway hang in there and think like a deer. You wanna stay cool and does are the last thing on your mind right now. Food, water, and staying hidden.


Bowhunting is life. The rest is just small stuff.


----------



## phensway

I would not pay to hunt at the beginning of a season unless it starts in september..... i.e. wyoming, south dakota, montana, and maybe missouri....


----------

